# Furry Visual Novel blog



## Katarin (May 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Lotus Cafe 
It's a visual novel thats still very much in the works and will be progressing fairly slowly as I'm doing it independently and its not my only project right now. I'll be posting updates regularly, and I'm always happy to get some feedback if anything really stands out as needing to be changed or fixed. 

I'm just trying to get some interest in this early on, but I am hoping to have a short playable demo in time for Midwest FurFest in November.


----------

